# doing forms



## marlon (Aug 18, 2005)

So i have begun to teach the forms with changes in rhythm and slow downs and some sinking and rising based on footage and consultation on traditional forms. The pinans are Okinawan in origin so those were easy. As for the rest i used places where i felt there were obvious locking/choking/jujitsu movements and placed them there as well as a few places to demonstrate balance and control. And, of course the pauses for breathing and when you have fininshed an opponent and looking before moving.  I am making them set for teaching purposes and after black belt or at brown 1st degree allow people to add and subtract according to thier understanding. I will still work techniques and application outside of the set places in the forms...because...duh!! But i think this will add something to the aesthetics of the forms and the realism and help facilitate the understanding that the forms in SK are about the four ways of fighting...and importantly they are about fighting, learning, thinking and understanding and growth
Any thoughts are appreciated
Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 18, 2005)

I wonder if your pinan are similar to ours... I have started to outline them similar to what American Kenpo has for their forms "What does this form teach" and I am surprised by just how long that list is for even the most basic pinan.  And I'm no even talking about applications of movement either - just principles and "best practices".


----------



## marlon (Aug 18, 2005)

I feel that each form properly studied and work can be a personal treasure chest of technique, concepts and skills.  The great thing about it is b/c you take from the form you should already have sound prinicles to take from.  forms are great.  Most pinans are very similar in form but in preformanc and application it depends on the philosophy of the system and instructor who is teaching it.  These should be beginning places not limits to growth and understanding


Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 18, 2005)

George Dillman has some interesting videos of the breakdown of applications in the pinan forms. Whether you like his stuff or not, he will give you new dimensions into these forms.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

